# Remote wire hookup location for amp



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I've traveled far and wide in search of an easy single sub/amp setup in my non-Bose 2017 Cruze Premier. It's hard finding much info on this body style. I've pieced together a lot from this forum and other websites so currently I have:

PAC Loc spliced into the rear of the infotainment system, both rears tapped into along with the radio's ground so all 3 sets of PAC wires are occupied.

MTX Thunder500.1 mono amp powered/grounded/RCA hooked up

10" P2 sub in ported box

My question is where to hook up the remote wire properly? I have tried the power wire behind my push button start and the amp light will be blue on "Power" if I open the door after inactivity. As soon as I push the start button I hear a little "click" then the amp immediately goes from the blue "Power" to the red "Protect" mode. I've tried 3 grounding spots in the trunk and wire brushed them all down to bare metal so I'm nearly certain it's the remote wire not providing stable power? Do I just need to get an "add a circuit" and just tap into a fuse under my radio? If so, which one?

Any help would be great since I'm already this close to completion. If it helps, this was pulled directly out of my buddy's truck when he sold it to me and it was working just fine seconds before we shut the system down and removed his setup.

Thank you CT members!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

The remote is a regular ACC, isn't it? Try a fuse tap at the instrument panel fuse box F30 Shifter Illumination. Used that one for my dashcam. I had trouble finding one too without any odd behavior. This one seems to work.


----------



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you sir! Worked wonderfully, amp didn't have an issue with this wire at the F30 and now the sub thumps. I'm excited for this trip home from work now, finishing up a deal as we speak.

Thanks again IPhantom!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Glad it worked out.
By the way, the head unit does have an RCA output, no?


----------



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm real happy with how it sounds, only some minor adjustments that needed to be made and it sounds great for a 10"
No RCA output, I used the cheap Amazon PAC LOC and spliced into the rear speakers. There are other locations such as the driver kick panel but I found behind the radio to have more wire length to easily work into.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

So you run the line-out line all the way from the head unit to the trunk?
I presume the only other way is to splice it into both rear door panels. Rather inconvenient and stupid engineering.


----------



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

I did, ran the RCA's from the LOC behind the head unit, above the pedals, through the driver's kick panel and run through the two trim pieces that end at the rear left passenger's cushion and tucked through the 40 split seat to the amp located right behind that same seat. Not too bad, at least no power wire was needed through the firewall like most vehicles lol


----------

